# Modified Gigs



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Had a welder put barbs on these !!! I no longer loose any fish !!!


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Been there*



Flatswalker said:


> Had a welder put barbs on these !!! I no longer loose any fish !!!


 and done that. The bad part is getting them off. I quit using mine.


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

@Mekell I gig in deep water and have to pull the flounders up from depths of 3-5 feet deep, out of the boat. I do not use these when I walk and gig !


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*No doubt*

They will keep fish on the hook. Mine were a pain to remove a fish from the gig.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Next time to want to modify, try some All-Thread bolts and grind a point on them. :thumbsup:


----------

